# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر قطعی معدل برای کنکور 98 رد شد و تاثیر مثبت شد تبریک به همگی

## artim

تاثیر معدل برای کنکور 98 رد شد و تاثیر مثبت شد تبریک به همگی

----------


## mvp

*خوب خداروشکر
اقای خادمی به عنوان نماینده کمیسیون اموزش توی توییتر اعلام کردن که  تصمیم گرفته شده تاثیر سال ۹۸ مثبت باشه


تبریییییییییییک* :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Yahoo (109): *

و کجاییند سینه چاکان تاثیر قطعی؟؟؟* :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):   :Yahoo (23):

----------


## artim

امیدوارم وزیر اموزش و پرورش استیضاح بشوند

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

تبریک به همه، مرسی استاد سبطی عزیز

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

قیافه ی زاهدی رشوه خوار الان دیدنیه...

----------


## mvp



----------


## moeinn

تبریک به تو به من به همه به زاهدی و بحطایی ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه قیافه ها دیدن داره

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

تاثیر قطعی معدل نه امسال نه هزار سال دیگه شدنی نیست، خوش حالم که نتونستن با آینده و سرنوشت یه عده داوطلب مظلوم بازی کنن

----------


## Misto

:Yahoo (76): انگار جدی جدی مثبت شد هورااااا ... بزنید به سلامتی همدیگه :Y (474): 
 :Y (761):  بفرمایید یه پک سیگار برگ 
تبریک به همه بچه ها و تشکر از بچه هایی ک فعالیت جدی داشتن تو کمپین

----------


## mvp

به امید اینکه امسال سهمیه ها هم اصلاح بشه و یک کنکور عادلانه سرنوشت همه رو معلوم کنه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_خواب که نیست؟_

----------


## artim

روزی پادشاهی خزانه را خالی دید، پس به وزیر زیرک خود دستور داد طرحی برای بودجه سال بعد ارائه کند.
وزیر پس از مشورت با اصحاب اقتصاد ،برای جبران کسری بودجه طرحی ارائه کرد که شامل سه بند بود:
مالیات دو برابر شود
نیمی از گاو و گوسفند ها به نفع دولت مصادره شود
کسی حق ندارد آروغ بزند!


پادشاه که طرح را دید، با پوزخندی به وزیر گفت اول و دوم اش قبول، اما سومی یعنی چه؟ چرا نباید آروغ بزنند؟


وزیر زیرک گفت قسمت سوم ضمانت اجرای دو قسمت قبل است.
او ادامه داد: بند سومی برای تخلیه انرژی اعتراضی مردم است و ما با استفاده از جارچی ها آروغ نزدن را به مهمترین مسئله مردم تبدیل می کنیم. مردم هم به جای پرداختن به بندهای اول و دوم ، به قسمت سوم خواهند پرداخت.

حکایت الان کنکوریهاس

----------


## moeinn

> _خواب که نیست؟_


ننننننننننننننننننننننننن  ننننننننننننههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## artim

روزی پادشاهی خزانه را خالی دید، پس به وزیر زیرک خود دستور داد طرحی برای بودجه سال بعد ارائه کند.
وزیر پس از مشورت با اصحاب اقتصاد ،برای جبران کسری بودجه طرحی ارائه کرد که شامل سه بند بود:
1-مالیات دو برابر شود
2-نیمی از گاو و گوسفند ها به نفع دولت مصادره شود
3-کسی حق ندارد آروغ بزند!


پادشاه که طرح را دید، با پوزخندی به وزیر گفت اول و دوم اش قبول، اما سومی یعنی چه؟ چرا نباید آروغ بزنند؟


وزیر زیرک گفت قسمت سوم ضمانت اجرای دو قسمت قبل است.
او ادامه داد: بند سومی برای تخلیه انرژی اعتراضی مردم است و ما با استفاده از جارچی ها آروغ نزدن را به مهمترین مسئله مردم تبدیل می کنیم. مردم هم به جای پرداختن به بندهای اول و دوم ، به قسمت سوم خواهند پرداخت.

حکایت الان کنکوریهاس

----------


## moeinn

الان پماد سوختگی تو داروخونه ها قطع میشه

----------


## mlt

من که میترسم صحن رای نیاره چون لاریجانی موافق تاثیر قطعی هست مثل برجام سروته قضیه تو20دقیقه میبنده :Yahoo (20): 


> دقیقا، خود عارف هم اعلام کرد گفت اگه شورا مثبت نکرد، طرحش آمادس میبریم تو صحن مثبتش میکنیم

----------


## gloria1370

> وزیر علوم گفته فعلا به این مصاحبه ها  گوش ندید چن روز دیگه خودم نتیجه تاصیر معدل رو تو کنکور 98اعلام میکنم شاید مثبت باشه شاید هم قطعی


یا خدا

----------


## moeinn

> من که میترسم صحن رای نیاره چون لاریجانی موافق تاثیر قطعی هست مثل برجام سروته قضیه تو20دقیقه میبنده


دیگه هر چی شد -هی لفتش میدن اخرشم قطعی میمونه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> بعید میدونم +نشه چون در هر صورت خودشون میدونن لاشکی شوخی نداره با کسی و طرح رو میبره رو صحن و رای هم میاره پس اگه مثبت نشه فقط به نظر دانش اموزا با نماینده ها بی احترامی شده


من که مطمئنم مثبته، دیگه تقریباً همه چی تموم شدس

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> دیگه هر چی شد -هی لفتش میدن اخرشم قطعی میمونه


دیگه نا امید کردن بقیه از این راه فایده ای نداره، یه راه جدید پیدا کن

----------


## Misto

:Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  مگه اعلام نکردن مثبته ؟ از نماینده ها هم گفتن مثبته برید سر درساتون ...
الان چرا هی جو میدن اینا ؟

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_بچه ها ...
هنوز تاثیر مثبت نشده  
هنوز ۲ جلسه مونده که درباره اش گفتگو بشه ..._

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> مگه اعلام نکردن مثبته ؟ از نماینده ها هم گفتن مثبته برید سر درساتون ...
> الان چرا هی جو میدن اینا ؟


بیمارن

----------


## NiNi

*تا این زمان نقل گرفتن منو..یعنی ۴ ماه علاف یه معدل بودم..ال‌حق که از ماست که بر ماست..*

----------

